# Ria 1911?



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

Ok I ran into a couple RIA 1911s at the local gunshop 1 9mm and 1 45acp both full sized a1s with lemon squeezer safeties. My question is for whoever has experience with them and their thoughts on them. I'm thinking that ill get the 45 but still deciding. Please leave as much feedback as possible.
Thanks
45Sidekick


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Lemon Squeezer safeties? All 1911s have grip safeties (unless the have been purposely omitted or pinned and those are few and far between) and they are not "Lemon Squeezer" while I've seen that term applied to a couple of other designs, the difference in pressure needed to over come a 1911 grip safety and a "Lemon Squeezer" handguns (*which were revolvers*) or a "Squeeze Cocker" which is the HKP7 and it's variants is very, very different.

Maybe you're thinking of* beavertail safety*?

As to the Rock Island guns, as far as the low budget 1911s they aren't bad and have a good following. They used to have a satin nickel "tactical" model that I was thinking of getting for a while, but I had other fish to fry.

In the under $600 ball park they're a pretty safe bet.


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

Backstrap safety, beavertail, squeeze, lemon squeeze are all terms I've heard for the safety style so sorry for whatever misconceptions your getting from my description of a 1911. I was not familiar with a lemon squeezer revolver since I've only heard and read the term used for safeties.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Some guys really know their stuff. Which becomes very apparent in the posts.

What feed back are you looking for? I do not own one but have a bunch of 1911 buddies. this is what I havepicked up from hanging with tehm. The RIA's are decent inexpensive 1911's. They normally go for around 500 I think. The only thing I have heard negative about them is the sights are sub par narrow and small. Easy fix, nice looking gun. Good Luck if you get one. Not fancy but reliable and built well.

RCG


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks I was just looking for experience advice on how they hold up, reliability, problems, etc...


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I have a full size GI version and have several friends that also have them and have been reliable shooters


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

I shoot with three or four gents who have 3 RIA 1911's between them. Two of the RIA's have been flawless over about 10 months and around 2K rounds. The third RIA had to be sent back due to poorly dimensioned chamber. RIA sent a pick-up order, fixed the gun, and the owner had it back within a week. RIA called him a week later to make sure the gun was functioning properly for him.


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

I got the 9mm Tactical model back in Feb. I've put 500 rounds or so through it. I don't think I've had a single FTE or FTF and have shot various types of practice ammo through it. Trigger feels good and the sighting is accurate. It's been a reliable range gun and, because it's 9mm instead of 45, it's also a lot more economical to shoot. If it weren't for the size, I would consider it a reliable carry gun as well. Delivered from Bud's with shipping and FFL fees, I think it cost me $420.

I don't have a lot of complaints -- but if I get real knit-picky.... I would say that the fit is very good, but when disassembled for cleaning some parts have sharp edges which might be more polished or smoothed in a higher-end gun. The parkerized finish seems thin and susceptible to wear marks / scratches -- but then again I think all parkerized finishes are thin. I didn't like the black sights / front sight blade - I need more contrast. I painted the front blade, but I could have easily upgrade the sites.

If I were shopping for a full size 1911 and didn't have $1000 or more to spend, I'd buy this gun again.


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

lol thanks guys for the info. i ended up getting the 45 its a m1911-a1 fs. i tried looking it up best i could to see if it was a gi, or a match. but from what i could tell from what i could see, its a tactical 1911, it just doesnt have the accessary rail. havent had a chance to shoot it yet but when i do i'm sure i'll let ya'll know how it goes.
thanks again guys


----------

